# gnome-display-properties

## Dirk_G

Hallo zusammen

Weiß jeman wer oder was den Ordner '.config' anlegt? Ich habe hier ein frisch installiertes System in dem die Benutzer mit dem Gnome-Tool 'gnome-display-properties' die Monitore nicht anpassen können weil der Ordner '.config' fehlt und das Tool ihn nicht anlegt. Ergo das Programm kann die Datei '.config/monitors.xml' nicht anlegen und es passiert nichts! Legt man diesen Ordner an dann geht alles. In älteren Installationen ist dieser Ordner da und da ich diesen nie angelegt habe muss es irgend ein Programm getan haben. Aber welches?

Dirk

PS: Wenn das ein Bug von gnome-display-properties ist wo sollte man einen Bug-Report erstellen?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Dirk_G,

keine Ahnung wo der Grund für dieses Problem liegt, aber versuch doch einfach den Ordner zu erstellen....

```
$ mkdir ~/.config
```

...es könnte ja sein das du keine Inotes mehr frei hast, die Platte voll ist oder einfach die Rechte (aus welchen gründen auch immer), falsch gesetzt sind.

----------

## firefly

@ChrisJumper: öhm das ist nicht sein problem, denn erschreibt ja, wenn das verzeichnis angelegt wird, funktioniert es  :Wink: .

Ich vermute mal das dieses verzeichnis von dem entsprechenden Program/lib angelegt werden sollte. Wenn gnome-display-propertie das nit tut vermute ich einen bug in dem program.

----------

